
Open sourcing our NGINX HTTP/2 and SPDY code - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/open-sourcing-our-nginx-http-2-spdy-code/
======
donlzx
Why not patch against the latest stable version?

~~~
jgrahamc
It's patched against the version we use.

